# Aufrüsten? / Neuer PC?



## B-18Plus (29. Mai 2014)

*Aufrüsten? / Neuer PC?*

Moin zusammen, 
ich habe aktuelle einen etwas älteren Rechner den ich gerne aufrüsten würde (u.a. zum Watch Dogs spielen falls Uplay seine Probleme mal in den Griff bekommt), daher die Frage ob man mit Teilen meines aktuellen Systems noch was anfangen kann und was man austauschen bzw. ersetzen sollte. Da ich wenig bis keine Ahnung von der Kompatibilität verschiedenster Hardwarekomponenten habe die Frage an euch was evtl. sinnvoll wäre.

Aktuelles System

Win 7 64Bit
Proz.: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 270 Processor (2CPUs), ~3,4GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: DDR3 4096MBytes (2mal)
Mainbord: ASRock n68c-gs fx
Festplatte: Samsung HD103SJ SCSI (1TB)
Netzteil: be quiet bqt l7-530w 		

Budget: erstmal zweitrangig, mich würden allerdings dann auch nicht nur das absolute Highend interessieren sondern auch die abgespeckten Varianten mit denen man trotzdem noch vernünftig dadeln kann 

vg & danke schonmal!


----------



## Shorty484 (29. Mai 2014)

Also in das System noch Geld rein zu stecken, lohnt sich auf keinen Fall. Definitiv Neukauf! Wenn der RAM mindestens 1333er ist, kannst Du den gleich übernehmen, die Festplatte kannst Du auch behalten. Ein neues Mainboard mit Sockel 1150 und dazu einen Intel i5 oder einen Xeon E3. Als Grafikkarte eine Radeon R9 280X zum Beispiel. Das Netzteil sollte eigentlich ausreichen.

Was für ein Gehäuse hast Du denn? Kannst Du vielleicht auch behalten, wenn es groß genug ist. Und ist eine Windows-CD vorhanden?


----------



## B-18Plus (29. Mai 2014)

Gehäuse ein Cooler Master (Lite), gibts da nen genausere Bezeichnung? Wenn ja dann weiss ich nicht wo das steht...
WinCD sollte ich noch irgendwo rumliegen haben, jap.


----------



## Enisra (29. Mai 2014)

nja, das Ding mit der Kompatibilität ist halt, dass die nur bedingt für CPUs und Grafikkarten gilt und eigentlich nur so wirklich für:
Gehäuse und Netzteile, da die alle vom ATX Standart sein sollten (es sei man hat ein ITX System) oder bedingt auch zum Teil RAM und Festplatte


----------



## StiMiTim (29. Mai 2014)

Deine CPU und GPU ist zu schwach ich kann mich da Short484 nur anschließen. Der Xeon E3 1230 ist wirklich ein Preis/Leistung Wunder für Gamer die auf OC verzichten können. 
Siehe: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp[]=143&cmp[]=1199
Besonders das Hyper-Threading wird mittlerweile in Spiele auch genutzt und sollte somit bei einer Neuanschaffung nicht vergessen. Solltest du OC machen wollen kannst du dir die i7 K CPUs anschauen. Bei Grafikkarten bietet AMD das bessere P/L Verhältnis. 

Für den Xeon E3 1230 würde sich ein H87 bzw. H97 Board eignen. Wobei meines wissen der H97 Chipsatz nur ein rebrand ist und somit keine Vorteile bietet. Für OC brauchst du zwingend ein Z87 bzw. Z97 Board um alles frei konfigurieren zu können.
Unterschied zwischen 87 97 siehe: What is new in Z97 and H97 - Puget Custom Computers

Zur OC Tauglichkeit der Haswells kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich ein 1230 verwende.


----------



## B-18Plus (29. Mai 2014)

mhm, ok danke schonmal  Hab mich auf Grundlage eurer Vorschläge mal ein wenig umgeschaut:

Mainboard: ASRock H87 Pro4 oder ASUS Z87-Pro
Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1230 oder Intel Core I5 4670k
Graka: AMD Radeon R9 280x ..Alternative?

Würde das Sinn machen? Und sind die Komponenten alle untereinander kompatibel oder ...?

Wie/wo kann ich rausfinden ob meine Teile ATX-Standart sind?


----------



## Enisra (29. Mai 2014)

B-18Plus schrieb:


> Wie/wo kann ich rausfinden ob meine Teile ATX-Standart sind?


 
naja, ich sag mal so, alles andere ist so Speziell das man eigentlich weiß wenn man das andere hat


----------



## B-18Plus (29. Mai 2014)

DDR3 habe ich gerade mal nachgeschaut: corsair xms3 cmx8gx3m2a1600c9 gut genug?


----------



## lolxd999 (29. Mai 2014)

B-18Plus schrieb:


> DDR3 habe ich gerade mal nachgeschaut: corsair xms3 cmx8gx3m2a1600c9 gut genug?


 
Kann weiterverwendet werden, evtl. noch weitere 2x 2 GB dazu um insgesamt auf 8 GB zu kommen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2014)

Ich würd lieber gleich 2x4GB neu kaufen, wenn Du eh schon ein paar Hundert Euro neu investierst.

Ansonsten würd ich den Xeon nehmen, der Vorteil wird auf lange Sicht meiner Meinung nach höher sein als wenn man nen i5-4670 übertaktet. Und wichtig: E3-1230 *V3* für den Sockel 1150 - denn es gibt mehrere E3-1230 auch für ältere Sockel. Oder auch den neuen E3-1231v3, das ist quasi der gleiche mit nem Tick mehr Takt. Würd ich aber nur machen, wenn der quasi gleichteuer ist. Da bräuchtest Du auch im Zweifel doch ein H97-Board, weil die H87er die neue CPU evlt nicht ohne BIOS-Update erkennen, und wenn das "nicht erkennen" in "PC startet nicht" mündet, kannst Du das Update gar nicht durchführen   Es SOLLTE zwar so sein, dass der PC trotzdem immer startet und maximal die CPU als "unbekannt" drinsteht, aber ich will da nix garantieren.

Zu ATX: dein Board hat µATX - schau mal ins Gehäuse rein. ATX ist vor allem von der Höhe her "länger", das heißt: wenn unter Deinem Board noch relativ viel Platz bis zum Boden bzw. bis zum Netzteil (falls das unten verbaut ist) ist und Du dort auch noch eine Reihe mit 3 Bohrlöchern siehst, dann würde auch ATX reinpassen. Ansonsten gibt es aber auch genug µATX-Boards für den Xeon, die du nehmen kannst. Trotzdem ist dann die Frage, wie lang eine Grafikkarte sein darf. Miss mal ungefähr den Abstand vom "Arsch" der Grafikkarte mit den Monitoranschlüssen bis dahin, wo eine Grafikkarte mit dem Festplattenbereich kollidieren würde.


Wegen der R9 280X: die Nvidia GTX 770 ist gleichstark, aber auch teurer. Vor ner Woche gab es auch hier ein Special zu Grafikkarten: Grafikkarten für Gaming-PCs: Kauftipps und Marktübersicht


----------



## B-18Plus (30. Mai 2014)

Was hat die H97 denn für Vorteile gegenüber der H87 (mal von der evtl. Inkompatibilität bzgl. BIOS-Up abgesehen) ?

Unten ist genug Platz, die 3 Bohrlöcher sind dort auch zu sehen.

Vom "Arsch" bis zum Festplattenberich sind es etwa 25cm (spack) ...

Kleine Frage zur Graka AMD Radeon R9 280X ...auf mindfactory.de gibts 2 verschiedene Modelle:
*3072MB Asus Radeon R9 280X DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)*

*3072MB Asus Radeon R9 280X DirectCU II TOP Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)*

inwieweit unterscheiden die sich ? (Aktiv/PCle) ..bzw. was ist empfehlenswert?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2014)

Also, der H97 ist einfach neuer - ansonsten hast Du keine Vorteile, die erwähnenswert wären. Wenn Du den "alten" E3-1230v3 nimmt, ist der Chipsatz an sich völlig egal, wenn Du keine Besonderheiten brauchst. Genug schnelle SATA-Ports haben die alle, USB 2.0 und 3.0 sind auch immer einige da, und wenn Du mehr brauchst, hat das nichts mit dem Chipsatz zu tun.

Bei der Asus ist die teurere schon ein gutes Strück übertaktet, das lohnt sich also. ABER die wäre zu lang, wenn Du echt nur 25cm Platz hast. Die hat nämlich 28,5 cm Länge...  und wohl oder übel sind ALLE R9 280X mindestens 26cm lang. Und die gleichstarken GTX 770 sind auch mindestens 25,5cm. 

Ein neues Gehäuse, halbwegs ordentlich, würde Dich ca 40-60€ kosten


----------



## B-18Plus (12. Juni 2014)

Moin, 
so richtig in die Pötte gekommen bin ich leider nich nicht, gestern hat mir noch jmd. als Mainboard ASUS H97 M-E empfohlen, wieso konnte er mir allerdings leider nicht sagen. Kann da jmd. was zu sagen ob das eher zu empfehlen wäre oder welche Vor-/Nachteile das gegenüber meinem aktuellen Favoriten (ASRock H97 Pro 4) hat?


----------



## svd (12. Juni 2014)

Vlt. ist die Person der Meinung, dass ASUS qualitativ besser als ASRock ist. 
Das mag zu Sockel 775 Zeiten noch gestimmt haben, ASRock baut aber schon seit Jahren gute und zuverlässige Boards.

Falls du kein kleines Gehäuse und den µATX Formfaktor des ASUS Boards brauchst, würde ich einfach bei deiner Wahl bleiben.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2014)

B-18Plus schrieb:


> Moin,
> so richtig in die Pötte gekommen bin ich leider nich nicht, gestern hat mir noch jmd. als Mainboard ASUS H97 M-E empfohlen, wieso konnte er mir allerdings leider nicht sagen. Kann da jmd. was zu sagen ob das eher zu empfehlen wäre oder welche Vor-/Nachteile das gegenüber meinem aktuellen Favoriten (ASRock H97 Pro 4) hat?


 An sich tun die sich beide nix. Das Asus ist halt etwas teurer, obwohl oder vlt auch weil es kleiner ist, hat nämlich µATX-Standard. Das kann unter Umständen zum Nachteil werden, wenn Du mal Zusatzkarten einbauen willst. Zudem liegen auch die ANschlüsse für SATA und USB Onboard bei µATX enger beieinander


----------

